# Real Martial Arts



## pvols1979 (Jan 14, 2017)

My wife and I were recently in Tennessee for a training camp and we ran into a fellow martial artist. He asked what we trained in and we told him TSD. To this he replied, "you mean real martial arts". This was funny and interesting because he was wearing a shirt for his school that teaches Krav Maga. I just thought that was cool. It is nice to be respected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm not even sure what "real martial arts" should mean.


----------



## Buka (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Pvols. Hope you enjoy it.

What kind of training camp were you enjoying?


----------



## pvols1979 (Jan 15, 2017)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Pvols. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> What kind of training camp were you enjoying?



It was actually a sport karate camp. I enjoy traditional TSD, and so do my wife and kids, but they love the sport karate also. They have been training with swords, kamas, and staves. My wife competed in NASKA this year and won all her divisions, so the family is traveling to Chicago next week for her to get her award and compete in a NASKA tournament there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Jan 15, 2017)

pvols1979 said:


> It was actually a sport karate camp. I enjoy traditional TSD, and so do my wife and kids, but they love the sport karate also. They have been training with swords, kamas, and staves. My wife competed in NASKA this year and won all her divisions, so the family is traveling to Chicago next week for her to get her award and compete in a NASKA tournament there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's awesome, good for her! Best of luck to all of you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hyoho (Jan 15, 2017)

I guess it really means all of you go to camp and only half of you come home


----------



## Tames D (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Jan 16, 2017)

pvols1979 said:


> It was actually a sport karate camp. I enjoy traditional TSD, and so do my wife and kids, but they love the sport karate also. They have been training with swords, kamas, and staves. My wife competed in NASKA this year and won all her divisions, so the family is traveling to Chicago next week for her to get her award and compete in a NASKA tournament there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




When / where is the tournament in Chicago?   Exact place /time /please.


----------



## marques (Jan 16, 2017)

They are all real (unfortunately, imo). Even if some look imaginary...


----------



## pvols1979 (Feb 13, 2017)

Earl Weiss said:


> When / where is the tournament in Chicago?   Exact place /time /please.



The tournament was at the Hyatt Regency in Chicago. It was the AKA Warrior Cup tournament. You should Google it and try to go next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Weiss (Feb 16, 2017)

Was part of the AKA 40+ years ago and I think I went to this tournament about 5 years ago.   If I recall it was in the lower level.  Sparring was Stop / point sparring. Is that correct?


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Mar 13, 2017)

I find the (KravMaga) guys reaction funny. It's has if he has had experience with a fake martial art or some other type of bullshido.


----------



## Hanshi (Jun 1, 2017)

My very first black belt was in TSD; and that was a long, long time ago.  A friend's grandmaster, and founder of his system, was very impressed by my TSD certificate during his visit.  What impressed him about it was that it was signed by Kwang Kee.  I never thought much about it, still being only a shodan in TSD, but it was the signature this Korean grandmaster admired.  TSD is karate, pure and simple and is as effective as other karate styles.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 1, 2017)

pvols1979 said:


> To this he replied, "you mean real martial arts".


Not sure what he meant buy it but you will be surprised at how little people actually know about Martial Arts.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 1, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I'm not even sure what "real martial arts" should mean.


He probably meant traditional. Gis, dojos, bowing, all that. Krav is more westernized afaik.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 1, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Not sure what he meant buy it but you will be surprised at how little people actually know about Martial Arts.


That never surprises me.  Even on a forum like this one.


----------

